# Lilla Rose....



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

I just took the plunge and am now a Lilla Rose Consultant. If anyone is interested in anything or would like to order or has questions, please let me know.
If anyone would like to become a consultant, I can get you free shipping for the next two weeks on a Consultant package. You can start for as little as $49.95 & that includes 5 free clips.
Thanks,
Kristine
http://www.lillarose.biz/KristineRoehl


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

I just got a FB page set up and am doing a contest, if you like, tag a friend and share my page you can win a free Flexi Clip. If you place an order through me, you can get an additional 5 entries. 

Lilla Rose promotions: During the month of July, if your purchase is between $40 and $49.99, get a New-Decorated Hair Stick of your choice for free and if your purchase is $50+, get any two New-Decorated Hair Sticks of your choice for free! Free product selection presented during checkout.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I am sorry but i do not even know what lilla rose is?


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

sisterpine said:


> I am sorry but i do not even know what lilla rose is?


They are haircessories, including their popular Flexi Hair Clips, Bobby Pins, hair sticks and more. There are so many ways to wear the Flexi. 

Feel free to browse at http://www.lillarose.biz/KristineRoehl

Kristine


----------

